# Beautiful Sapphire



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

My beloved Sapphire. She taught her little sisters everything they know about posing for the camera. Sapphire is the sweetest most loving thing around. She is my heart dog (don't tell the others).


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!! Her eyes in photos always seem to say I'm sweet and loving. I kinda figured she was your heart dog, but I won't tell.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Aw there she is! I do have to admit she is my favourite out of your gang, unbelievably stunning! I honestly think she is the best long coat ive seen.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love the ribbon dress in pink. It is one of my faves on Ava. I keep saying I should get the other colors before they sell out. Ava and Bailey are my heart dogs❤.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Love the ribbon dress in pink. It is one of my faves on Ava. I keep saying I should get the other colors before they sell out. Ava and Bailey are my heart dogs❤.


you should defo get the other colours  I love the grey one I have, so ordered the pink one too and I might get the mint one from the next sale.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> you should defo get the other colours  I love the grey one I have, so ordered the pink one too and I might get the mint one from the next sale.



I have the mint one. I had originally ordered a size small, but it was too big on Ava. So I ordered the pink one in xs and it is a perfect fit. I wouldn't mind getting the other two colors. I'll have to sneak a peak at the availability on those.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

BasketMichele said:


> BEAUTIFUL!! Her eyes in photos always seem to say I'm sweet and loving. I kinda figured she was your heart dog, but I won't tell.


Ssssshhhhh, momma is playing favorites. There is just something about her.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw there she is! I do have to admit she is my favourite out of your gang, unbelievably stunning! I honestly think she is the best long coat ive seen.


Sapphire says thank you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> you should defo get the other colours  I love the grey one I have, so ordered the pink one too and I might get the mint one from the next sale.


One of my favorite dresses. I have the mint one too. Jewel and Sapphire share them....same sizes now!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> One of my favorite dresses. I have the mint one too. Jewel and Sapphire share them....same sizes now!


Its great that they are the same size, im guessing a S? that's what millie wears.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Such a beautiful girl! She does have a really gorgeous coat, and I love her colouring. And yes, you can totally tell she is a fluffy little sweetheart!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

She really is a beautiful dog. It's a lovely picture.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Its great that they are the same size, im guessing a S? that's what millie wears.


Yes size small in LD and a one in WL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she is so pretty. Minnie is my heart dog . lol. the others don't mind though, they kinda know she is but they all think she's very special too


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love when you post photos of your gang. Sapphire is so pretty, so fluffy and always looks so cute in the clothes you pick for her. I generally prefer the look of the smooth coats but she is an exception for me. 💕


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Your pups are always so gorgeous. How lucky you are to have such a photogenic pack!


----------

